# nostril tennis



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

This is my new term for when you have a cold and are trying desperately to just fall asleep, dammit. And you turn to one side, and the snot slowly drains from the top nostril. And you turn to the other side, and the process repeats.

How do you all deal with nostril tennis? Do you have any other terms of endearment for this snot hockey?

-a rhinoviral INFJ


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

That was quite possibly the strangest thread title I have ever seen.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does blowing your nose not work?


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Does blowing your nose not work?


It works for about 90 seconds...


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

OH! UM! Hmmm...
Well that was, interesting.
I do have hay fever and "Nostril Tennis" is a by product from the allergies. Usually I just use some medicine for clearing my sinus's.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Community --> Personality Type Forums --> Myers Briggs Forum --> Nostril Tennis


So are you saying your nostrils have a personality of their own?


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

One is INFP and the other is INFJ. They're currently having some major Fe Fi clashing.


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

Spades said:


> Community --> Personality Type Forums --> Myers Briggs Forum --> Nostril Tennis
> 
> 
> So are you saying your nostrils have a personality of their own?


OH GOD SENTIENT NOSTRILS but in all seriousness is this thread suitable in the MBTI section??


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, maybe it shouldn't be here... I just wanted to hear what multiple types had to say. If there's a more appropriate subforum for it, someone can move it?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's not fun. (Never called it "nostril tennis" before, though. XD) I used to use vaporub, but now it wears off too fast and is sometimes ineffective. (Not sure what happened there.) I sleep on my side, so now I just turn myself in a way where the clear nostril is above the stuffy one. Not the best solution, but I eventually get to sleep.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, the title is attention worthy, esp. in this section  (it _has_ been mentioned enough that if you want responses, use interesting titles)

If it's not bacterial or viral I like those nasal sprays that clear everything out and moisturise to solve this problem + dryness from electric heating. I don' think they work if it's just in the sinuses though, haven't tried yet as I surprisingly didn't get sick this year, knock wood.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Yo, I was playing nostril tennis with this chick the other day. Ha. Mad hot yo.


----------



## VoiceOfSilver (Feb 27, 2012)

This is when you shove wadded bits of toilet paper or tissue up your nostrils.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

VoiceOfSilver said:


> This is when you shove wadded bits of toilet paper or tissue up your nostrils.


That was my solution last night. I woke up to some pretty solid works of art.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Spades said:


> Community --> Personality Type Forums --> Myers Briggs Forum --> Nostril Tennis
> 
> 
> So are you saying your nostrils have a personality of their own?





Psychstix said:


> OH GOD SENTIENT NOSTRILS but in all seriousness is this thread suitable in the MBTI section??





pneumoceptor said:


> Yeah, maybe it shouldn't be here... I just wanted to hear what multiple types had to say. If there's a more appropriate subforum for it, someone can move it?


I was gonna put this in spam but it's way too good and you all deserve the thanks. Advice center it is! :laughing:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you tried shoving kleenex up both nostrils ? It may not be really pretty if you're sleeping with someone, but hey, whatever works. At least the snot won't be dripping on your pillow, and hopefully fill up the kleenex. I agree with the poster who said this is a strange thread...heh, it made me laugh literally out loud, thanks ))


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

wow i totally did not expect the actual content of this thread.....

what does it say about me that i read the thread title and thought "shouldn't this be in the Sex & relationship section?" To be specific, i first glance thought the title was "nostril tentacles" and i was like "please god tell me this person isn't turned on by nose hair...i WILL vomit"

:blushed: :sad:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm familiar with nostril tennis. I live in a smoggy city that gets fined by the EPA every year & I haven't breathed much through my nose since I moved here, because I usually can't. Here's what's helped me some; Boil a pan of water, put a towel over your head to catch the steam, bend over & slowly inhale the steam through your nose. Not too close or the hot steam can burn going in. 10 minutes of that. Then Vicks Vaporub around your nostrils 2 hours before bedtime. If that doesn't work, try Zicam. It will clear your nose out fast. Like 35 minutes. But don't use it 2 nights in a row or it will actually cause congestion by irritating your nasal membrane. It burns a bit. Last, sometimes I wear a Zquiet when I'm really blocked up. It's a plastic thing that props open my mouth so I can breath & sleep. It's made for snoring but I use it to breath so I can sleep. Paid $60 for it online. I hope to retire & move to a healthier place someday. If I'm still alive then. Good luck with the nostril tennis.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

have you tried using a clothespin on your nose, breath from mouth to go to sleep? usually if the clothespin is secured, it'll trap the mucus in... 

also, if you elevate your neck with a small pillow, where you're sleeping with your head tilted back, and with the clothespin, snoring would be negated as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

qingdom said:


> have you tried using a clothespin on your nose, breath from mouth to go to sleep? usually if the clothespin is secured, it'll trap the mucus in...
> 
> also, if you elevate your neck with a small pillow, where you're sleeping with your head tilted back, and with the clothespin, snoring would be negated as well. Just a thought.


 But then you'll wake up in the middle of the night with your mouth all dry.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> But then you'll wake up in the middle of the night with your mouth all dry.



keep a bottle water next to bed? being sick sucks, but the sooner you enter REM to deep sleep, the better off you'll be when you wake up? 

attempting to tire yourself out with a runny nose surely doesn't get you to sleep fast enough either. ::shrug:: just a thought.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

qingdom said:


> keep a bottle water next to bed? being sick sucks, but the sooner you enter REM to deep sleep, the better off you'll be when you wake up?
> 
> attempting to tire yourself out with a runny nose surely doesn't get you to sleep fast enough either. ::shrug:: just a thought.


 Perhaps...but I dislike breathing through my mouth. It just doesn't feel comfortable. (Though I end up breathing through my mouth in my sleep anyway.) *shrugs* Different people may react differently to that, though.


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

Some amazing suggestions, PerColytes! Glad to know I'm not alone, not only as an INFJ, but as one plagued with mucus.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Blow your nose and get out everything you can.
2. Lay down with nose either directly up or directly down. (Down is preferable)\
3. ??????
4. Profit.


----------

